# Boots for boyfriend for Xmas...help!



## cheer4life652 (Dec 17, 2013)

So I want to buy my "boyfriend" boots for Christmas. I know near to nothing about snowboarding and wanted some opinions. He has a Forum board (it's blue, black and white). I was thinking of getting him Burton boots? Or is that like a no-no to mix around brands? Should I get Forum boots? He has a black Burton jacket. My ex boyfriend did motocross and they'd be called a goon or whatever for wearing certain stuff. I was thinking black boots too maybe? He has grey snowboarding pants. Maximum price would be $200. He's going on a big snow boarding trip after Christmas. Help please lol.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Get him a gift certificate.

Boots are one of those things that have to fit perfect. They're not a fashion item, they're arguably one of the most important pieces of functional equipment for boarding.


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

True that! My first fitting was way off and wrong! Now I am stuck with a pair of boots that dont fit.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Gift card for sure! He needs to try on a bunch of boots and find the one that fits his foot best. It's not a one boot fits all kind of deal. $200 will buy him a really nice boot. :thumbsup:


----------



## cheer4life652 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok thanks guys! I mean if I don't get him boots he will be renting a pair wherever he is going. I think I'll bring him to our local Burton shop as a surprise!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Yea. He will love that shit for sure. I know I would.


----------



## cheer4life652 (Dec 17, 2013)

Or I'll buy him a pair and give him the receipt so he can go and return them if he needs to before he leaves. I like having an actual gift to give instead of a gift card.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Yea my girl is they same way. This is the only problem I see about that, is he will be super excited about them and probably just use them instead of returning them to see if it is actually the perfect fit. :dunno:


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

cheer4life652 said:


> Ok thanks guys! I mean if I don't get him boots he will be renting a pair wherever he is going. I think I'll bring him to our local Burton shop as a surprise!


You're an awesome GF by the way.

Have a sister?


----------



## cheer4life652 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ya true, hopefully he won't! I will tell him if he needs to return them to go right ahead! He doesn't snowboard often (a few times during the winter), but he is not a beginner boarder so I think any boot would be better than the ones he would have to rent!


----------



## cheer4life652 (Dec 17, 2013)

SnowMasterFlex said:


> You're an awesome GF by the way.
> 
> Have a sister?


Haha well thank you! And no unfortunately  Sorry!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Well do you know if his foot is wide or normal? 32 boots seem better for wider feet. Burton seems good for normal feet and so do Nike.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Hell I wish I had a girlfriend that got me a gift certificate for shred gear.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I understand the desire to give an actual gift. Picked out & lovingly wrapped with your own two hands. The problem lies with many (most?) places will not let you return SB boots if they've been worn. 

If you have an REI store near you, or if you purchase from them online, if you ra member you can return them up to 12 months. (Lifetime membership is only $20!). 

Barring that, a certificate from a SB shop, or gift card will likely be safest.


----------



## cheer4life652 (Dec 17, 2013)

And on that note about him being able to return them, if I went to my local snowboarding store, they have these 2 that I'm looking at:

Forum Tramp boots (in grey)
On Sale Forum Tramp Snowboard Boots up to 40% off

or 

Burton Transfer boots (in black/white)
2014 Transfer Snowboard Boot | Burton Snowboards

Any opinions on what is a better boot? I know Forum is made by Burton (I think?) but just wanted to know what you guys think! Which ones would you be more excited to get as a present lol


----------



## cheer4life652 (Dec 17, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I understand the desire to give an actual gift. Picked out & lovingly wrapped with your own two hands. The problem lies with many (most?) places will not let you return SB boots if they've been worn.
> 
> If you have an REI store near you, or if you purchase from them online, if you ra member you can return them up to 12 months. (Lifetime membership is only $20!).
> 
> Barring that, a certificate from a SB shop, or gift card will likely be safest.


Thank you! I'm going to checkout the return policy at my local store first before I buy anything. If they don't fit, I will/he will return them before he even sets foot on the snow. And I will see if there is an REI store near me. Thanks!


----------



## cheer4life652 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Well do you know if his foot is wide or normal? 32 boots seem better for wider feet. Burton seems good for normal feet and so do Nike.


I would say normal. He wears a size 10.5 in a work boot too.


----------



## cheer4life652 (Dec 17, 2013)

Or these...

I like the grey/blue. It would match his board.

SNOW, SKATE and STREET :: [Burton] Ambush 2012/2013- Men-Gray/Blue(074) :: Burton Snow Items BIG Sale!

Man I wish I knew more about this stuff!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

It's weird that women always have the whole "physical" gift giving thing going on. 9 out of 10 times I would prefer a gift certificate, so I can throw down the extra $ to get exactly what I want. They NEVER want to do it!


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> It's weird that women always have the whole "physical" gift giving thing going on. 9 out of 10 times I would prefer a gift certificate, so I can throw down the extra $ to get exactly what I want. They NEVER want to do it!


I Know! Then they get the shits when you get them a gift certificate. They go "well obviously you didn't put a lot of thought into this". Then if you go the other way and buy what you think they might like you are in the shit cause its wrong.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

cheer4life652 said:


> Or I'll buy him a pair and give him the receipt so he can go and return them if he needs to before he leaves. *I like having an actual gift to give instead of a gift card.*


Boots are super personal (as in fit, preference, etc) as already mentioned. Best bet is to get the gift card. If you'd like to give him a physical gift to open, perhaps something of a related accessory, like a boot bag.



BigmountainVMD said:


> It's weird that women always have the whole "physical" gift giving thing going on. 9 out of 10 times I would prefer a gift certificate, so I can throw down the extra $ to get exactly what I want. They NEVER want to do it!





oldmate said:


> I Know! Then they get the shits when you get them a gift certificate. They go "well obviously you didn't put a lot of thought into this". Then if you go the other way and buy what you think they might like you are in the shit cause its wrong.


No way. I would LOVE to just give/receive gift cards! Would make my life so much easier and is way more efficient. Although I've received some pretty amazing gifts from boyfriends, so there's that perk of actual gift giving. 


OP, take it from the guys who've posted already...chances are your bf will be stoked on the gift card. Then neither of you will have to waste time returning boots etc.


----------



## cheer4life652 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ya I'll probably go with the gift card or take him to the burton store as a surprise! Thanks for everyone's input I appreciate it!


----------

